# RIP Cooter



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 28, 2007)

Poor Adventurous Cooter. He was my littlehoudini. He met his untimely death this week. I awoke to find his cagedoor open again, I think that my 12yr old fed him before he went toschool and might not have gotten the door shut. Looks like he mighthave kicked it part of the black plastic was broken. The only rooms notrabbit proof are the bedroom. They are usually kept shut. Not thismorning. Cooter has gotten out quite a few times but he's never gotteninto any problems He was only out for a few hours. Poor little guy. Wehave large backup battery/power supply's for our computers that arevery costly he chewed the cord to the one that was in Cody's room alongwith a few other cords. I'm not sure what quite happened but I did findhim dead in the room near the chewed cords. It actually knocked thebreaker off. I've had Cooter for 2 1/2 years he was a baby when I gothim. I only recently got him back from my xhusband. He was just gettingsettled and seemed to be getting better when this happened. I didn'tpost this sooner I've been having quite a problem with this feelinglike it was my fault. I didn't rabbit proof the bedroom since we keepthe doors shut when they are out. This just goes to show that youshould take every caution for any room in your home. I have learned avery hard lesson that I will never forget.

A few photos

Baby Cooter


----------



## naturestee (Apr 28, 2007)

OMG! I'm so, so sorry. 

:sad:

Please don't blame yourself. This was an accident.I don't have my entire house bunny proofed either because I don't allowthem into certain rooms.

Binky free, Cooter.
ink iris:


----------



## JimD (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

.... binky free Cooter
ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:


----------



## bunnylady (Apr 28, 2007)

:bigtears::imsorry:to hear of your loss.Pleasedont blame yourself it was a accident.I'm sure cooter would not wantyouto blame yourself. I recently loss a bunny myself. It isnot easy losing somebunny you love.

God Bless

bunnylady


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh no! What a horrible thing to have happen - I'm so sorry about your loss.

Please don't blame yourself - accidents can happen no matter how much we try to prevent them.

I'm so sorry you lost him as I know you were so happy to get him back.

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh no, how awful.:tears2:

Binky free at Rainbow Bridge beautiful Cooter...:rainbow:

Sweetie, do NOT blame yourself, no one could have anticipated thatsomething like this was going to happen. You have our support.:hug2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh Steph, I'm sorry sweetheart. Trynot to blame yourself as it really was an accident. If itwere me, I'd be blaming myself I know. Try not to though, ok?

Binky free Cooter, you little investigator:rainbow:ink iris:.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

So sorry Stephie. :sad:

I've got a determined little wire chewer here, andit'simpossible to keep her away from everything.She always seems to be learning new tricks. There's only somuch we can do. Chance and luck will always play apart. Poor Cooter was unlucky enough to enter just the rightroom at just the right time and chew just the right wires in just theright way.  (He would have had to have had histeeth on both sides simultaneously). 

I still won't cage my chewer. You have humans who like to siton the couch and watchTV and those who just have to climbMnt. Everest. The climber wouldbesafedoing the former.Andmiserable. It's almost impossible to keep thetrulyadventuroustrulyprotected.But they won't have it any otherway.

:rip:Cooter. I had noticed hispics before, he was such a cute little guy. 



sas :cry2


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Steph...my heart is with you...I was so sad to hear about your Cooter crossing the Rainbow Bridge.

Let me know if there's anything I/we can do to help, ok?

All my love,

Rosie*


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. I am sure many of us herehave had rabbits chew wires that they shouldn't, and have got offlightly. I am so sorry that little Cooter wasn't so lucky .

R.I.P. sweet boy.

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm so very sorry about Cooter, Steph. He was an adorable little guy. 

Binky free, Cooter

:rainbow:


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 29, 2007)

This is too sad! It is NOT your fault though - a total accident and could happen to any of us. 
Binky free gorgeous boy :rainbow:


----------



## ahri22 (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Cooter's passing. He was a beautiful bunny...

My Little Hoppy Hoppy was a big chewer as well, and I'm wondering if heate something he shouldn't, which could have contributed to the stasisthat killed him! He was honestly very lucky, as he chewed through a tonof cables...

Flopsy Bun-Bun isn't such a cable chewer (thank goodness!) but soon after I got him he chewed through my internet cable!

You can't blame yourself for what happened...it was an accident. But Iknow, if you're anything like me, you probably think, "If only..." Idid that a lot after losing my little boy...

Binky free Cooter!

:angelandbunny:


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. He was a wonderful little guy.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. It's been avery hard time for me. I try as much as I can not to think about it.I've had a very stressful 2 weeks.


----------

